# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ماحكم امرأة خانت زوجها عن طريق الهاتف؟

## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

س- ما حكم امرأة خانت زوجها عن طريق الهاتف, بالكلام مع رجل اجنبي!! واعترفت بذلك , 

واعترفت كذلك بحصول عدة مقابلات معه ولكن لم يحدث اي شيء !!

وهل يحق للزوج ان يسقط النفقة عنها وعن عيالها وان يسترجع المهر منها ؟


ارجو من الاخوة المشاركة في هذا الموضوع.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

الله المستعان اسأل الله يهديها ويصلحها

أما المهر فلا سبيل إلى إرجاعه لأنه قد استمتع بها سنين مضت ، وأما الأبناء فعليه كفالتهم  فهم فرعه ، وأما نفقة الزوجة فهي لازمة له ما دامت ليست بناشز ، ويستمتع بها استمتاع الأزواج . ذكرت هذا للمدارسة . نفع الله بكم

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وهل يجوز لرجل أن يمسك زوجة كهذه ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وهل يجوز لرجل أن يمسك زوجة كهذه ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما من ناحية الحكم الشرعي فنعم ، لحديث : ((زوجتي لا ترد يد لامس)).
وأما مراعاة الورع والديانة فعلى المسلم صاحب الدين أن يفارق مثل هذه المرأة، إذا لم يأنس فيها رغبة في التوبة، وأما من قارفت من هذه الذنوب شيئًا ثم تابت وتأكد الزوج من توبتها فيستحب له إمساكها وإعانتها على الاستمرار في التوبة، وإن طلقها بعد التوبة فيجوز له ذلك.
والمرأة المذكورة في السؤال فكما هو واضح أنها خانت زوجها بما هو دون الزنا وذلك بالحديث والمواعدة واللقاء ولا شك أن كل ذلك لا يجوز وأنه محرم، تستحق عليه التعزير.
وأكثر الرجال لا تطيب نفسه بمصاحبة مثل هذه المرأة، لكن من ابتلي بشيء من هذا - نسأل الله العافية لنا ولنسائنا وجميع المسلمين - وظن أن أمرها بالمعروف ونهيها عن المنكر بالضوابط الشرعية ، وهجرها وضربها إن لزم الأمر أدعى لتوبتها ورجوعها عن هذه المعصية فإن ذلك يكون أنفع إن شاء الله، خصوصًا مع وجود الأولاد والتعلق القلبي ونحوه . والله أعلم

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

نعم القول قولكم يا شيخ علي 

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم معاذة

بارك الله فيكم 
فهل يجوز للرجل أن يمسك زوجة خانته بالزنا ؟

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

> بارك الله فيكم 
> فهل يجوز للرجل أن يمسك زوجة خانته بالزنا ؟



اجيب شرعا وطبعا 

شرعا التوبة تجب ماقبلها ويطبق عليها كل ماقاله اخونا على فى مادون الزنا 

اما طبعا 

هذا يختلف من انسان لآخر هناك من يستر ويعفوا ويساعدها على الصلاح 

وهناك من لايطيق ان يسمع اسمها وحتى لو صارت من الاولياء ولسان حاله يقول 

توبتها فيما بينها وبين الله هذا شىء يخصها هى اما معاودة العشرة فالمستحيل نفسه 

حفظ الله نساءنا اجمعين

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> بارك الله فيكم 
> فهل يجوز للرجل أن يمسك زوجة خانته بالزنا ؟


أشد من ذلك أن يقال: هل يجوز للرجل أن يتزوج بامرأة يعلم أنها زانية؟
والجواب / لا يجوز للرجل أن ينكح امرأة زانية وهو يعلم عنها هذا ، والظاهر أنه إن فعل فنكاحه صحيح وعليه الإثم.
وأما إن تابت فالقول في ذلك ما أسلفت ذكره أنه إن قصد بذلك إعانتها على التوبة والطاعة فهو مأجور.
وأما من يمسك زوجته وهو يعلم أنها زانية فله حالان : الأول: أن يكون راضيًا فعلها فهذا لا خلاف في إثمه وعدم جواز ذلك له.
الثاني: أنه لم يرضه لكن غُلب على حبها وتعلق بها قلبه أو منعه من طلاقها مانع مع كراهيته لما صنعت، فهذا - فيما أرى - يتوقف حكمه على المانع الذي منعه من طلاقها فإن كان معتبرًا شرعًا فلا إثم عليه.
لكن في الحالتين الزواج صحيح ولا ينفسخ عقد النكاح بوقوع أحد الزوجين في الزنا . والله أعلم.

----------


## القاموس

تنبيه[/B] : حديث : ( إن زوجتي لا ترد يد لا مس ) حديث معلول أعله كبار الأئمة النقاد كالنسائي وغيره ، وضعفه الإمام أحمد ، بل نقل العراقي عنه أنه قال : منكر ! ونقل تضعيفه كذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال الامام ابن قدامة رحمه الله في المغني  مانصه(
((وإذا زنت المرأة لم يحل لمن يعلم ذلك نكاحها إلا بشرطين أحدهما انقضاء عدتها‏,‏ فإن حملت من الزنى فقضاء عدتها بوضعه ولا يحل نكاحها قبل وضعه 
وبهذا قال مالك وأبو يوسف وهو إحدى الروايتين عن أبي حنيفة 
وفي الأخرى قال‏:‏ يحل نكاحها ويصح وهو مذهب الشافعي لأنه وطء لا يلحق به النسب فلم يحرم النكاح‏,‏ كما لو لم تحمل 
ثم رجح رحمه الله القول الاول بعدم الجواز  فقال 
ولنا قول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-‏:‏ ‏(‏‏(‏ من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يسقى ماءه زرع غيره ‏)‏‏)‏ يعني وطء الحوامل 
وقول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-‏:‏ ‏(‏‏(‏ لا توطأ حامل حتى تضع ‏)‏‏)‏ صحيح‏,‏ وهو عام
 وروي عن سعيد بن المسيب ‏(‏‏(‏ أن رجلا تزوج امرأة فلما أصابها وجدها حبلى‏,‏ فرفع ذلك إلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ففرق بينهما وجعل لها الصداق وجلدها مائة ‏)‏‏)‏ رواه سعيد ‏(‏‏(‏ ورأى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- امرأة مجحا على باب فسطاط‏,‏ فقال‏:‏ لعله يريد أن يلم بها‏؟‏ قالوا‏:‏ نعم قال‏:‏ لقد هممت أن ألعنه لعنا يدخل معه قبره كيف يستخدمه وهو لا يحل له‏؟‏ أم كيف يورثه وهو لا يحل له‏؟‏ ‏)‏‏)‏ أخرجه مسلم 
ولأنها حامل من غيره فحرم عليه نكاحها‏,‏ كسائر الحوامل 
وإذا ثبت هذا لزمتها العدة وحرم عليها النكاح فيها لأنها في الأصل لمعرفة براءة الرحم ولأنها قبل العدة يحتمل أن تكون حاملا‏,
‏ فيكون نكاحها باطلا فلم يصح كالموطوءة بشبهة))

----------


## أفلااطون

الصحيح الذي تتظافر عليه الأدلة أن إمساك الزوجة الزانية لا حرج فيه , للآية ولما ورد في خطبة الوداع ولحديث (لا ترد يد لامس) , ومن درس إسناده وطرقه علم أنه صحيح بلا ريب . 
وقد آن لمثل هذه المسائل أن تؤصل تأصيلها الشرعي الذي تكاد تفتقره , دون الوقوع تجت ضغط سلطان المجتمع , ومتناثر العادات .


تحياتي للكل .

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

الموضوع انتهى بتوبة المرأة وعفو الزوج عنها, والحمد لله على كل حال.

-وللفائدة في موضوع زواج المرأة الزانية انظر : كتاب اضواء البيان للامين الشنقيطي عند تفسير قوله تعالى( الزاني لا ينكح الا زانية...الآية), وكتاب اغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان لابن القيم , وفتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين, رحم الله الجميع.

----------


## القاموس

الأخ أفلااطون : أمرك عجيب أنقل لك كلام الأئمة النقاد ثم تقول : ( صحيح بلا ريب ) !!! 
وكم من حديث له عشرات الطرق ضعفها الأئمة ولم يغرهم كثرة طرقها ، بل قال بعض مشائخنا الفضلاء من أهل الحديث : إن كثرة الطرق قد تكون دليلاً على ضعف الحديث ونكارته !! 
وأقرب مثال : حديث الطير ، والسلام .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> تنبيه[/B] : حديث : ( إن زوجتي لا ترد يد لا مس ) حديث معلول أعله كبار الأئمة النقاد كالنسائي وغيره ، وضعفه الإمام أحمد ، بل نقل العراقي عنه أنه قال : منكر ! ونقل تضعيفه كذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره .


كان يحضرني تصحيح الشيخ الألباني لسنده ولم يحضرني هذا الإعلال له.
جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

وسئل الامام ابن تيمية  رحمه الله تعالى    
 ـ عمن طلع الى بيته ووجد عند امراته رجلاً اجنبيا، فوفاها حقها، وطلقها، ثم رجع وصالحها، وسمع انها وجدت بجنب اجنبي‏؟‏ 

فاجاب‏:‏ 

في الحديث عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏ان الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ لما خلق الجنة قال‏:‏ وعزتي وجلالي لا يدخلك بخيل، ولا كذاب، ولا ديوث‏)‏، والديوث‏:‏ الذي لا غيرة له‏.‏ وفي الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏ان المؤمن يغار، وان الله يغار، وغيرة الله ان ياتي العبد ما حرم عليه‏)‏، وقد قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏الزَّانِي لَا يَنكِحُ الَّا زَانِيَةً اَوْ مُشْرِكَةً وَالزَّانِيَةُ لَا يَنكِحُهَا اِلَّا زَانٍ اَوْ مُشْرِكٌ وَحُرِّمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  }‏ ‏[‏النور‏:‏ 3‏]‏؛ ولهذا كان الصحيح من قولي العلماء‏:‏ ان الزانية لا يجوز تزويجها الا بعد التوبة، وكذلك اذا كانت المراة تزني لم يكن له ان يمسكها على تلك الحال، بل يفارقها والا كان ديوثًا‏
وسئل ـ رحمه الله     حذف التشكيل ـ عن حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال له رجل‏:‏ يارسول الله، ان امراتي لا ترد كف لامس، فهل هو ما ترد نفسها عن احد‏؟‏او ما ترد يدها في العطاء عن احد‏؟‏وهل هو الصحيح ام لا‏؟‏ 

/فاجاب‏:‏ 

الحمد لله رب العالمين، هذا الحديث قد ضعفه احمد وغيره، وقد تاوله بعض الناس على انها لا ترد طالب مال، لكن ظاهر الحديث وسياقه يدل على خلاف ذلك ومن الناس من اعتقد ثبوته، وان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم امره ان يمسكها مع كونها لا تمنع الرجال، وهذا مما انكره غير واحد من الائمة، فان الله قال في كتابه العزيز‏:‏ ‏{‏الزَّانِي لَا يَنكِحُ الَّا زَانِيَةً اَوْ مُشْرِكَةً وَالزَّانِيَةُ لَا يَنكِحُهَا اِلَّا زَانٍ اَوْ مُشْرِكٌ وَحُرِّمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  }‏ ‏[‏النور‏:‏ 3‏]‏‏.‏ وفي سنن ابي داود وغيره‏:‏ ان رجلاً كان له في الجاهلية قرينة من البغايا يقال لها‏:‏ عناق، وانه سال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن تزوجها، فانزل الله هذه الاية‏.‏ وقد قال سبحانه وتعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً اَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ اَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللّهُ اَعْلَمُ بِاِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِاِذْنِ اَهْلِهِنَّ وَاتُوهُنَّ اُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ اَخْدَانٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏النساء‏:‏ 25‏]‏، فانما اباح الله نكاح الاماء في حال كونهن غير مسافحات ولا متخذات اخدان‏.‏ والمسافحة التي تسافح مع كل احد‏.‏ والمتخذات الخدن التي يكون لها صديق واحد‏.‏ فاذا كان من هذه حالها، لا تنكح فكيف بمن لا ترد يد لامس؛ بل تسافح من اتفق‏؟‏ ‏!‏ واذا كان من هذه حالها في الاماء، فكيف بالحرائر‏.‏ وقد قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏وَالْمُحْصَ  َاتُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ اُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ اِذَا اتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ اُجُورَهُنَّ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذِي اَخْدَانٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏المائدة‏:‏ 5‏]‏‏.‏ فاشترط هذه الشروط في الرجال هنا / كما اشترطه في النساء هناك‏.‏ وهذا يوافق ما ذكره في سورة النور من قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏الزَّانِي لَا يَنكِحُ الَّا زَانِيَةً اَوْ مُشْرِكَةً وَالزَّانِيَةُ لَا يَنكِحُهَا اِلَّا زَانٍ اَوْ مُشْرِكٌ وَحُرِّمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  }‏ ‏[‏النور‏:‏ 3‏]‏؛ لانه من تزوج زانية تزاني مع غيره، لم يكن ماؤه مصونًا محفوظًا، فكان ماؤه مختلطًا بماء غيره‏.‏ والفرج الذي يطاه مشتركًا وهذا هو الزنا‏.‏ 
والمراة اذا كان زوجها يزني بغيرها لا يميز بين الحلال والحرام كان وطؤه لها من جنس وطئ الزاني للمراة التي يزني بها وان لم يطاها غيره‏.‏ وان من صور الزنا اتخاذ الاخدان‏.‏ 
والعلماء قد تنازعوا في جواز نكاح الزانية قبل توبتها على قولين مشهورين‏.‏ لكن الكتاب والسنة والاعتبار يدل على ان ذلك لا يجوز‏.‏ ومن تاول اية النور بالعقد وجعل ذلك منسوخًَا فبطلان قوله ظاهر من وجوه‏.‏ ثم المسلمون متفقون على ذم الدياثة‏.‏ ومن تزوج بغيا كان ديوثًا بالاتفاق‏.‏ وفي الحديث‏:‏ ‏(‏لا يدخل الجنة بخيل ولا كذاب ولا ديوث‏)‏ قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏الْخَبِيثَا  ُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ  }‏ ‏[‏النور‏:‏ 26‏]‏، اي الرجال الطيبون للنساء الطيبات، والرجال الخبيثون للنساء الخبيثات، وكذلك في النساء‏.‏ فاذا كانت المراة خبيثة كان قرينها خبيثًا، واذا كان قرينها خبيثًا كانت خبيثة‏.‏ 
وبهذا عظم القول فيمن قذف عائشة ونحوها من امهات المؤمنين، ولولا ما على الزوج في ذلك من العيب ما حصل هذا التغليظ؛ ولهذا قال السلف‏:‏ ما بغت امراة نبي قط، ولو كان تزوج البغي جائزًا لوجب تنزيه / الانبياء عما يباح‏.‏ كيف وفي نساء الانبياء من هي، كافرة كما في ازواج المؤمنات من هو كافر‏؟‏ ‏!‏ كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا اِمْرَاَةَ نُوحٍ وَاِمْرَاَةَ لُوطٍ كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا فَلَمْ يُغْنِيَا عَنْهُمَا مِنَ اللَّهِ شيء ا وَقِيلَ ادْخُلَا النَّارَ مَعَ الدَّاخِلِينَ وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِّلَّذِينَ امَنُوا اِمْرَاَةَ فِرْعَوْنَ اِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِن فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ‏}  ‏ ‏[‏التحريم‏:‏ 10، 11‏]‏‏.‏ واما البغايا فليس في الانبياء ولا الصالحين من تزوج بغيا؛ لان البغاء يفسد فراشه؛ ولهذا ابيح للمسلم ان يتزوج الكتابية اليهودية والنصرانية، اذا كان محصنًا غير مسافح ولا متخذ خدن، فعلم ان تزوج الكافرة قد يجوز، وتزوج البغي لا يجوز؛ لان ضرر دينها لا يتعدى اليه‏.‏ واما ضرر البغايا فيتعدي اليه‏.‏ والله اعلم‏.‏

----------


## أبو الحسن الأثري

للفائدة :
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله (روضة المحبين) :
وشكى إليه رجل أن امرأته لا ترد يد لامس فقال طلقها فقال إني أخاف أن تتبعها نفسي فقال استمتع بها ذكره الإمام أحمد والنسائي قال بعض أهل العلم راعى النبي دفع أعلى المفسدتين بأدناهما فإنه لما شكى إليه أنها لا ترد يد لامس أمره بطلاقها فلما أخبره عن حبها وأنه يخاف أن لا يصبر عنها ولعل حبه لها يدعوه إلى معصية أمره أن يمسكها مداواة لقلبه ودفعا للمفسدة التي يخافها باحتمال المفسدة التي شكا منها وأجاب أبو عبيدة عنه بأنها كانت لا ترد يد لامس يطلب منها العطاء فكانت لا ترد يد من سألها شيئا من مال الزوج ورد عليه هذا التأويل بأنه لا يقال لطالب العطاء لامس وإنما يقال له ملتمس وأجابت طائفة أخرى عنه بأن طرآن المعصية على النكاح لا توجب فساده وقال النسائي هذا الحديث منكر وعندي أن له وجها غير هذا كله فإن الرجل لم يشك من المرأة أنها تزني بكل من اراد ذلك منها ولو سأل عن ذلك لما أقره رسول الله على أن يقيم مع بغي ويكون زوج بغي ديوثا وإنما شكى إليه أنها لا تجذب نفسها ممن لاعبها ووضع يده عليها أو جذب ثوبها ونحو ذلك فإن من النساء من تلين عند الحديث واللعب ونحوه وهي حصان عفيفة إذا أريد منها الزنى وهذا كان عادة كثير من نساء العرب ولا يعدون ذلك عيبا بل كانوا في الجاهلية يرون للزوج النصف الأسفل وللعشيق النصف الأعلى 
فللحب ما ضمت عليه نقابها ... وللبعل ما ضمت عليه المآزر

----------


## إمام الأندلس

ومن كانت تخون زوجها عبر شبكة الأنترنت..وتكلم الرجال..وربطت معهم علاقة عاطفية والعياذ بالله..فقط عبر الأسلاك..هل ينبغي لها أن تخبر زوجها بمافعلت؟...

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

> ومن كانت تخون زوجها عبر شبكة الأنترنت..وتكلم الرجال..وربطت معهم علاقة عاطفية والعياذ بالله..فقط عبر الأسلاك..هل ينبغي لها أن تخبر زوجها بمافعلت؟...


 الحمد لله 
أخي الفاضل هذه المرأة يجب عليها أن تستتر بستر الله عليها ولا تخبر أحداً بذلك زوجاً أو غيره  فليس في إخبار الزوج بذلك مصلحة ترجى بل شقاق ونزاع وفساد وانفصام عرى الزواج
وعليها أن تتوب إلى الله من هذا الإثم البين وتنيب إليه سبحانه وتجتهد في حسن التبعل لزوجها 
عسى الله أن يعفو عنها ويصفح 
والله أسأل لنا ولأزواجنا وأولادنا الصلاح والفلاح

----------


## العرب

قابلته مرات ولم يحدث شيء !!!!

----------


## ابو حمدان

> تنبيه[/B] : حديث : ( إن زوجتي لا ترد يد لا مس ) حديث معلول أعله كبار الأئمة النقاد كالنسائي وغيره ، وضعفه الإمام أحمد ، بل نقل العراقي عنه أنه قال : منكر ! ونقل تضعيفه كذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره .


بارك الله بك

----------


## اسعد محمد

> بارك الله بك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماهو الحكم لزوجة خانت زوجها في فترة الخطوبة عن طريق الهاتف 
بمعني اصح دردشة مع رجال اخرين بالاتبات وطلبت مني السماح وانها تتوب الي الله وسترت عليها لانها تابت الي الله
وبعد الزواج بسنة ونص اكتشفت انها تتراسل مع رجل اخر وبالاتبات


ما الحكم في هذا جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

حديث لا ترد يد لامس حديث ضعيف ضعفه كبار الأئمة، وكذلك ليس معناه كما فهم البعض أنه قصد بذلك الزنا لأنه لو كان هذا هو المراد لكان قذفا ولطالبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأربعة شهداء أو الملاعنة

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

وأما من تخون زوجها بالوسائل الاتصال فالخلل الأكبر من الرجل إذ ليس هناك اهتمام منه بزوجته ولا يشبعها عاطفيا مما يجعل المرأة تبحث عن من يشبع لها تلك العاطفة والعياذ بالله وخصوصا إذا كانت ضعيفة الإيمان

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

إذا حصل اتفاق وانتهت عن فعلتها والرجل لن يقع في محاذير كظلمها وكثرة الريبة بها واتهامها في عرضها فالأولى البقاء وإلا فالطلاق خير له ولها

----------


## زياني

راجع حديث " امرأتي لا ترد يد لامس " على هذا الرابط 
http://majles.alukah.net/t132478/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> حديث لا ترد يد لامس حديث ضعيف ضعفه كبار الأئمة، وكذلك ليس معناه كما فهم البعض أنه قصد بذلك الزنا لأنه لو كان هذا هو المراد لكان قذفا ولطالبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأربعة شهداء أو الملاعنة



ليس في الحديث أنه اتهامها بالزنا؛ إنما فيه ما يشير إلى ما دونه من مقدماته، والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وأما من تخون زوجها بالوسائل الاتصال فالخلل الأكبر من الرجل إذ ليس هناك اهتمام منه بزوجته ولا يشبعها عاطفيا مما يجعل المرأة تبحث عن من يشبع لها تلك العاطفة والعياذ بالله وخصوصا إذا كانت ضعيفة الإيمان


وهذا ليس مبررًا لفعل المرأة مثل هذا، فعلى الرجل دور الرعاية والقيام بحقوقه، وعلى المرأة حق الصون والستر والعفة.

----------

